# Albatross, Albatross



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

This turned up today, worth the wait i think.

Was sold as not working, after having the batteries professionally changed.

You would think a professional would at least be able to put them in the right way!!! :*****:

Anyway after cleaning up the contacts and fitting the correct 323 mercury ( yes mercury) batteries away she went. so far so good.

I removed a couple if links so i could try her on, surprisingly comfy...despite the size. I have already been asked if i can help knock down a wall!!

Any Sailors look away now!!!!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Very nice Keith.









Out of interest, will it run on 1.5v silver oxides? Or would the higher voltage damage it or make it run fast etc?

Please let me know when you want to sell it. 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi Paul.

As with most of the early electronic & Quartz Omega's( as you will know) it will run happily on the silver oxide batteries with little or no regulation.

I just happened to have a couple of boxes of 323 that needed using up!

No







on this one then!!









The watch may already be spoken for!!

Its been an interesting day, first this, then a very ( and i do mean very) early Speedsonic..more on that at a later date...got handed a 60's Heuer Carrera at the pub...oh and i have dismantled my Megasonic and am not sure i can put it back together :*****: ...more on that later too!!

Keith

_More fickle than Fickle Mcfickle of Fickleshire_.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Very nice indeed Keith.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

KEITHT said:


> The watch may already be spoken for!!
> 
> ...oh and i have dismantled my Megasonic and am not sure i can put it back together :wanker: ...more on that later too!!


Nooooooooo...I want it....









I have a few battered Megasonic parts watches if you need anything...


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice Keith









It was released for the year of my birth too. I should really get myself one of them


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's lovely, make sure your careful as it looks to be great shape


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Lucky bugger.

Very nice, I like the way those bridge the gap between analogue and digital.

The case+bracelet tyle reminds me of the LED TC2, and I'm quite taken by those too.

I've seen these advertised as having something to do with one of the Olympic games (Montreal). Is that right?


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Who. Me? said:


> I've seen these advertised as having something to do with one of the Olympic games (Montreal). Is that right?


Yes, they were released to celebrate the games, and designed to resemble to scoreboards that were sponsored by Omega. They're about the same size, too









Actually Omega didn't get the scoreboards quite right because they didn't expect perfection - they were unable to display Nadia Comaneciâ€™s perfect score of 10.0 on the asymmetric bars and so had to display the score as 1.00









Rich


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Who. Me? said:


> I've seen these advertised as having something to do with one of the Olympic games (Montreal). Is that right?


Yep thats right, for the 1976 Montreal Olympics, along with a host of other watches from other manufacturers.

It even has a little emblem on the back to prove it ....see!!










well you can almost see!!

Anyway Hark at Mr Lobster calling me lucky!!


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

> Anyway Hark at Mr Lobster calling me lucky!!










I meant lucky, in that there wasn't anything wrong with it


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Calculated risk Andy.

But what he giveth with one hand( or wrist i suppose) he taketh away with the other.

I had nearly completed my Square electronic Constellation before i decided to dismantle the Megasonic....doh!!

Now i have traded the other one for a Speedsonic.....lucky maybe? Stupid..definately.

Keith.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Very nice







- I've seen one in the flesh and it really is an impressive piece (it's a wide bu**er







)


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Boom shack a lack! You beat me to the post on that one mate!! He'd sold it to you about ten minutes before I mailed him!

Luckily for me as he taketh with one hand he giveth with another! My albatros (boxed with papers but a not worker!) will be with me on Saturday! heading over to the caring hands of the electronics don on Monday! hope to the powers that be it can be fixed! we shall wait and see!

MQ32 arrived yesterday! oh yeah! what a beauty! Pics over the weekend.

Well done Keith, she's a beaut!


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Now Keith that I really like! - never seen one before - sooooo 70's









Pls add me to your already long list of potential buyers


----------



## norfolk (Feb 1, 2008)

where's this pub where they hand over old watches? Sounds like my sort of place...we just get pints here with bits of stick and mud in them and maybe a packet of pork scratchings


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Brilliant watch and a great story. Looks in pretty ok condition as well Keith. cool.

I was reading thru this thread and it made me realise just how popular the electronic Omegas have become...


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Met with Keith for a coffee and watch chat session on Friday morning and got my mitts on this. Boy what a watch, seriously big but surprisingly comfortable, something about the case shape seems to stop it wobbling around on your wrist. It is one uber chunk of the 70's, bonkers somehow glorious at the same time. I'm flat broke at the mo (Rolex Sub, new bathroom, wifes birthday and a holiday!) otherwise it would still be on my wrist







.

Thanks for bringing down Keith and I hope Bristol wasn't too much of a shock for you.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

KEITHT said:


> Was sold as not working


Another non-working one sold on Ebay early this morning for $660. Anyone here get it?


----------

